# Factory Z3 H/K amp...



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Is this thing any good?

At the moment, I have a good PPI amp driving my subwoofer, and a crappy can-barely-handle-it Jensen handling the two midrange in the parcel shelf (and running awfully hot). The PO had the RCAs run to the trunk, which are now hooked to the amps, and the line-outs are dangling uselessly in the empty speaker slots in the footwell. 

A guy I know was getting rid of his stock Z3 system, and I got it for a song. I now have four midrange and two tweeters, as well as the H/K amp.

Sooo - do I have anything I can work with, here? Any advantage to replacing the carppy Jensen with the H/K? Or hook the line-level outputs to the H/K up front and run the midrange and tweeters off of that?

Any wiring on the H/K would require some trial and error, I can see. :eeps: 

Just looking for ideas...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

IMO it's not worth fitting a OE system from one car in another one. They're all proprietary enough that you may run into unforseen issues like impedance, levels, etc.

Are you happy with your HU? If you're not running high-end separates, most of the newer HUs actually have pretty decent power sections that'll run the front stage and rear fill with no problems.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

When I cut the amps and just plugged the speakers into the line outputs in the footwells, I was disappointed with the sound.
But I should try the PG speakers that were in the Miata, too, come to think of it. I have many components that lack organization; I'm trying to achieve the latter.


----------

